# Virus warning for Facebook users



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2011)

If you find the message As you are on my friends list I thought I would let you know I have decided to end my life. on your or a friends profile, do NOT click on it. You'll seriously fubar your system.



> *Bot attacks Linux and Mac but can't lock down its booty  The Register*
> www.theregister.co.ukFrom  the department of cosmic justice comes this gem, spotted by researchers  from Symantec: a trojan that targets Windows, Mac, and Linux computers  contains gaping security vulnerabilities that allow rival criminal gangs  to commandeer the infected machines.


----------



## granfire (Jan 21, 2011)

anymore details?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2011)

Just what's in the article at the Register.

Cross platform attack using Java, can impact Windows, Mac, Linux or anything running on java.

Tends to be spread over Facebook wall postings.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah... that's why I have been selective on who I make friends... however I've seen where someone has hacked into another's account and try to use a scam pretending to be that person... they got reported to the FBI computer crimes division.. 
But with this bot/virus... hopefully the anti-virus companies will be able to find something to counter it soon.


----------

